# 2013 Gibson Les Paul Traditional $2100.00



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Caramel burst trad.
Gibson Les Paul Traditional 2013 mint | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Jonesy48 (Nov 21, 2021)

Gavz said:


> Caramel burst trad.
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional 2013 mint | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> View attachment 368919





Gavz said:


> Caramel burst trad.
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional 2013 mint | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> View attachment 368919





Gavz said:


> Caramel burst trad.
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional 2013 mint | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji
> View attachment 368919


Is this still available?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jonesy48 said:


> Is this still available?



Why don't you contact the person selling it and ask that question?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Why don't you contact the person selling it and ask that question?


probably because the kijiji ad expired 5 months ago  which is likely the answer to the persons question as well.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Jonesy48 said:


> Is this still available?


Why, Yes! Yes it is! By the way, I have this great opportunity for you to buy a bridge........


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

What do they normally sell for nowadays?
I have 2011 model and it just hangs there looking pretty…..


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I figure $1800-$2200 is about the ballpark for what they actually sell for depending on finish and condition. Yours appears to have had the pickup covers removed, or the pickups replaced so YMMV. If that's a satin finish it may be a completely different discussion - I wasn't aware of one in satin in 2011.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Arek said:


> What do they normally sell for nowadays?
> I have 2011 model and it just hangs there looking pretty…..
> 
> View attachment 389070





BlueRocker said:


> I figure $1800-$2200 is about the ballpark for what they actually sell for depending on finish and condition. Yours appears to have had the pickup covers removed, or the pickups replaced so YMMV. If that's a satin finish it may be a completely different discussion - I wasn't aware of one in satin in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 389076


That looks like a Std. Faded, which came stock with uncovered Burstbucker Pro Vs. 

The first generation of this model (‘04 through ‘08?) were LP Standards with a satin nitro finish & “swiss cheese” weight-relief. The later ones have “modern weight relief” and the tops were generally not as nice. Retail price was slashed on the 2nd gen. from $2299 to $1599 due to the stronger F/X rate & downgraded woods.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

2011 had 57classic/classic plus and one piece fretboard, swiss cheese weight relief and a 50's neck. Looks like a Light Burst.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> That looks like a Std. Faded, which came stock with uncovered Burstbucker Pro Vs.
> 
> The first generation of this model (‘04 through ‘08?) were LP Standards with a satin nitro finish & “swiss cheese” weight-relief. The later ones have “modern weight relief” and the tops were generally not as nice. Retail price was slashed on the 2nd gen. from $2299 to $1599 due to the stronger F/X rate & downgraded woods.


The later ones had Swiss cheese holes too.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> 2011 had 57classic/classic plus and one piece fretboard, swiss cheese weight relief and a 50's neck. Looks like a Light Burst.


No, they had Burstbucker Pros - I know this because I took my pickups out to check when a bunch of us over at mylespaul were investigating these giitars. There is a long thread about them there, and I was one of the main contributors because I had done so much digging, talking to Gibson, etc.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

colchar said:


> No, they had Burstbucker Pros - I know this because I took my pickups out to check when a bunch of us over at mylespaul were investigating these giitars. There is a long thread about them there, and I was one of the main contributors because I had done so much digging, talking to Gibson, etc.


Ooo the mysterious 2011's. 
They had the BBP's eh? Thats cool.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Arek said:


> What do they normally sell for nowadays?
> I have 2011 model and it just hangs there looking pretty…..
> 
> View attachment 389070


About $2k even for that one, and you'll likely get lots of offers at $1800..

I just sold one for $2400 this weekend, but respectfully, it had a monster top, custom pups, aged bridge and virtually new otherwise...very R9 vibe from it. It stung to sell it actually, but I have 2 CS Lp's that arent getting enough time from me already. Ive owned a half dozen trads over the years and it was one of my favorites.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

colchar said:


> No, they had Burstbucker Pros - I know this because I took my pickups out to check when a bunch of us over at mylespaul were investigating these giitars. There is a long thread about them there, and I was one of the main contributors because I had done so much digging, talking to Gibson, etc.


You must be right about pickups.
They sound really good IMO,, while 57/57plus lack the “creaminess”.
It is like comparing chips (57s) to Boston Cream donut (BBP).
Both have place on the menu, but…….…..gotta go to Tim…..


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Arek said:


> You must be right about pickups.
> They sound really good IMO,, while 57/57plus lack the “creaminess”.
> It is like comparing chips (57s) to Boston Cream donut (BBP).
> Both have place on the menu, but…….…..gotta go to Tim…..



I hated the Burstbucker Pros so replaced them with a set of Burstbucker 1 & 2s. They sounded awesome. I loved that guitar, but finances dictated that I sell.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> The later ones had Swiss cheese holes too.


Not the “Traditional”. That’s part of the spec. 57’s instead of Bursts, non locking “jade” tuners, no weight relief, and…. and…. hmmm… Thought there were 4 things separating them from the Standards of the day. 

Anyway, I have a 2011 Trad LP GT and it’s 9lb.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Traditionals had Swiss cheese weight relief in 2011. It was after that they switched to being non-weight-relieved (2013?).

I had a 2010 Trad and it was weight relieved and still 9+ lbs.


----------

